# how do I add a preset AFTER I make some initial corrections....



## Rabble House (Jul 11, 2012)

How do I add a preset after I have done some basic tonal corrections to my image?  Basically I like the color presets and want to add them, but when I do my corrections are undone.  Is there a way to add a preset to the corrected image?  Please help!  I come from the land of video where this is possible, trying to make the jump to the still image!


----------



## clee01l (Jul 11, 2012)

Rabble House,  Welcome to the forum.
Presets are nothing more than a collection of adjustments applied at once.  They only affect the parameters included in the preset.  If you have a parameter adjustment already applied that is the same as one of the parameters in the preset, the preset will replace the value already there.  (IOW, if you have a "Blacks" setting of +21 and the Preset that you are applying has a Blacks = -30, then the -30 will replace the +21).  Parameter adjustments are not cumulative (i.e. +21 and -30 do not result in -9).   If you have two presets and one applies an Exposure parameter of -1.0  and does not address Clarity. Then the next  preset applies a Clarity of +51 but no exposure adjustment, the result is Exposure = -1.0 and Clarity = +51

Once you understand this principle, then you see the method to presets. I would recommend applying a preset first, then tweak the individual parameters until the image is to your liking.


----------



## Rabble House (Jul 11, 2012)

Mmmk, I understand that, is there a way to apply it on top of the settings, like making a copy of the image how I like it then adding the preset on top of that?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 11, 2012)

Not at present. There's quite a long feature request for something similar (i.e. relative develop presets) over at the official feedback site, you might want to add your vote to that. You can find it here.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 11, 2012)

Rabble House said:


> Mmmk, I understand that, is there a way to apply it on top of the settings, like making a copy of the image how I like it then adding the preset on top of that?


Only if your preset is very limited in scope and you know exactly what parameters it will adjust. If you make settings adjustments to several parameters and apply a preset that makes settings adjustments to the same parameters, the preset will win, always.


----------



## ernie (Jul 15, 2012)

Rabble House said:


> Mmmk, I understand that, is there a way to apply it on top of the settings, like making a copy of the image how I like it then adding the preset on top of that?


Yes, you could make a virtual copy and then go from there.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jul 15, 2012)

Ernie,

That won't help. The VC has all the same slider settings as the original had when the VC was created. Preset slider positions will simply override the VC's slider positions. They won't be relative changes.

Hal


----------

